# Hecht füttern



## Kevin412 (16. März 2010)

Hab seid nem fast nem Jahr nen Hecht im Aquarium der is so zwischen 20 und 30 cm groß(ich weiß großer unterschied aber whatever) hab den jz nicht gemessen und bin kein guter schätzer.
hab den vorher immer mit fischen und würmern gefüttert
aber will mal sehen das der anderes frisst(maus,frosch etc)
Jmd ne Idee was ich dem so geben kann an "Viechern"
die der frisst?
Oder packt der vllt. schon ne Maus?

Mfg Kevin


----------



## daci7 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kevin412 schrieb:


> Hab seid nem fast nem Jahr nen Hecht im Aquarium der is so zwischen 20 und 30 cm groß(ich weiß großer unterschied aber whatever) hab den jz nicht gemessen und bin kein guter schätzer.
> hab den vorher immer mit fischen und würmern gefüttert
> aber will mal sehen das der anderes frisst(maus,frosch etc)
> Jmd ne Idee was ich dem so geben kann an "Viechern"
> ...



bin zwar kein freund von "hecht in aquarium" kenn allerdings auch nicht deine aquariumsmaße ...
hast du schonmal insekten probiert? grillen, heuschrecken und dergleichen kriegt man billig im zoohandel.

ne maus würd ich dem noch nicht zumuten, auch wenn der die bestimmt erstmaß anknabbern würde, schlucken is noch nicht drin  
vl süße kleine mäusebabys :q ... aber aufpassen, dass die freundin sowas nicht mitkriegt


----------



## Kevin412 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

:q
wo soll ich den babymäuse herbekommen?|kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Ich denke, Dein Hecht wird alles fressen, was aus Fisch oder Fleisch ist, von der Größe in sein Beuteschema passt und im gleichen Aquarium ist, Hunger vorausgesetzt.

Hechte in der von Dir beschriebene Größe könne gut eine Beute mit ca. 2/3 der eigenen Körpergröße packen und verschlingen. Die Gefahr dabei ist, bekommt er die Beute nicht geschluckt kann der daran ersticken.


----------



## Ulz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

wie groß ist den dein becken??


----------



## Doc Plato (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Ascanius (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Moin,

also Babymäuse gibt es im Zoofachgeschäft. 

Mich würde das Becken insgesamt einmal interessieren da ich einen Hecht im Becken optisch absolut super finde (sobald das Becker eine entsprechende größe und Einrichtung bietet ist dagegen auch nichts einzuwenden). Wenn du hast würde ich mich über ein paar Bilder freuen!!

Gruß Asc


----------



## Kevin412 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

danker erstmal für alle antworten:vik:
okay interessiert hier recht viele leute bitte nicht schlagen das becken ist 60 X 30 X 30 klein 
hatte vorher nen barsch drin der is gestorben und ich hab mir den hecht da reingesetzt der war nur so c.a 7cm lang
und hatte im becken auch gut platz.
wollte den aussetzen wenn er zu groß wird aber is nichts draußgeworden weil er mir aus der hand frisst und so will ich ihn nicht aussetzen
und der is halt gut abgewachsen.
muss mir bald ma ein größeres becken besorgen is klar 


Edit:
mache jz ma ein bilchen wie lad ich das hier hoch?>.<

Mfg Kevin


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

60x30x30 ???

Sag mal geht´s noch ? Ohhh Neeeee, ick geh raus aus dem Trööt bevor ick mich selbst nich mehr wieder erkenne


----------



## Doc Plato (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Ich habe noch ein leeres 200x50x50cm Becken mit Unterschrank, Filter und Abdeckung günstig abzugeben! Aber auch das wird für einen ~30cm Fisch defenitiv zu klein sein!


----------



## Ulz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

60*30*30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d

:v:v

ich sag nichts:r


----------



## Kevin412 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

ja tut mir leid leute werd mich bald um ein größeres kümmern
hier das foto:
http://img535.*ih.us/i/foto004r.jpg/


----------



## Kevin412 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein leeres 200x50x50cm Becken mit Unterschrank, Filter und Abdeckung günstig abzugeben! Aber auch das wird für einen ~30cm Fisch defenitiv zu klein sein!


was heißt günstig?:q


----------



## Ascanius (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Ich als Aquarianer bin gerade mal ein bissel geschockt, wenn du den Hecht behalten willst und ihm einen Gefallen tuen willst wird es dringenst Zeit für ein großes Becken und das sollte wenn du dir schon extra eines für den Hecht zulegst nicht zu knapp ausfallen!!

Und wo ich mir gerade das Foto anschaue sollte das Becken auch nicht so karg eingerichtet bleiben!! Ein Aquarium stellt ein kleines Biotop dar und sollte dem Lebensraum der jeweiligen Bewohner nachempfunden werden um deren Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Du willst ja auch nicht in eine Besenkammer gesperrt werden und einmal am Tag von Hand gefüttert werden


----------



## daci7 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kevin412 schrieb:


> [...]
> okay interessiert hier recht viele leute bitte nicht schlagen das becken ist 60 X 30 X 30 klein
> [...]




ok, nehm erstmal die tipps zurück ... bevor du dir gedanken über das futter machst, hol dir n größeres becken!
so teuer ist das nicht und bei der derzeitigen lage hat das in jedem fall priorität!
son hecht kann ganz schön flott wachsen 

bis denn, denn


----------



## Doc Plato (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Ascanius schrieb:


> das sollte wenn du dir schon extra eines für den Hecht zulegst nicht zu knapp ausfallen!!



Joar, so 3x1x1m mindestens


----------



## Troutcarp (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Auch ich gebe dir den Ratschlag dir schleunigst ein neues Becken zu holen .
Ich habe ein 200 Liter Becken und habee dort grad mal 2 Gründlinge 2 Goldfische und 2 Bitterlinge drin.

Wenn du Pech hast kann der Hecht auch nach einer Zeit an Kümmerwuchs "erkranken" ?! |uhoh:

Also tue ihm was gutes und setz ihn aus oder hol dir schnell ein groooooßes Becken 

Hast du denn Pflanzen in dem Aquarium? Wenn ich mir das Bild angucke gehe ich nämlich nicht davon aus  

MfG


----------



## Ronny N. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Schöner Hecht, lass ihn frei!

Ronny N.


----------



## Nask7 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Is das ein Kaltwasseraquarium?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kevin412 schrieb:


> Hab seid nem fast nem Jahr nen Hecht im Aquarium der is so zwischen 20 und 30 cm groß(ich weiß großer unterschied aber whatever) hab den jz nicht gemessen und bin kein guter schätzer.
> hab den vorher immer mit fischen und würmern gefüttert
> aber will mal sehen das der anderes frisst(maus,frosch etc)
> Jmd ne Idee was ich dem so geben kann an "Viechern"
> ...


 
Sag mal, bist du ein bisschen pervers?
|bigeyes
Bisher hast du den Hecht mit Fischen und Würmer gefüttert. Ist ja auch nichts daran auszusetzen, außer die Größe deiner Pfütze.
Nun willst du aber was anderes füttern. Warum Mäuse oder Frösche? Doch nur, um mal dabei zusehen zu können, wie der Hecht was "exotisches" schnappt. Oder, um der Maus beim Todeskampf zuschauen zu können. Oder beides.
#d
Find ich jetzt wirklich leicht abartig.
#d


----------



## zanderohli (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist du ein bisschen pervers?
> |bigeyes
> Bisher hast du den Hecht mit Fischen und Würmer gefüttert. Ist ja auch nichts daran auszusetzen, außer die Größe deiner Pfütze.
> Nun willst du aber was anderes füttern. Warum Mäuse oder Frösche? Doch nur, um mal dabei zusehen zu können, wie der Hecht was "exotisches" schnappt. Oder, um der Maus beim Todeskampf zuschauen zu können. Oder beides.
> ...


 

Genau meine Meinung. Da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Eben. Wenn dann nur Lebewesen zweiter Klasse wie Würmer, Maden, Fliegen oder Heuschrecken.

Ironie-Tags darf jeder selbstständig setzen.


----------



## fantazia (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



christian36 schrieb:


> Eben. Wenn dann nur Lebewesen zweiter Klasse wie Würmer, Maden, Fliegen oder Heuschrecken.
> 
> Ironie-Tags darf jeder selbstständig setzen.


Würde zwar einen Hecht auch nicht in so einem Becken halten und mit Mäusen füttern aber ich habe Schlangen die kriegen ihre Mäuse auch lebend.Findet ihr das auch pervers oder ist das ok?Ich denke mal der Threadersteller ist noch recht jung vielleicht hört er ja auf unsere Ratschläge und kauft sich ein grösseres Becken und hält den Hecht artgerecht.


----------



## bobbl (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist du ein bisschen pervers?
> |bigeyes
> Bisher hast du den Hecht mit Fischen und Würmer gefüttert. Ist ja auch nichts daran auszusetzen, außer die Größe deiner Pfütze.
> Nun willst du aber was anderes füttern. Warum Mäuse oder Frösche? Doch nur, um mal dabei zusehen zu können, wie der Hecht was "exotisches" schnappt. Oder, um der Maus beim Todeskampf zuschauen zu können. Oder beides.
> ...



Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Wieso nutzt du nicht einf. die Hechtfang Montage nnur ohne Haken ??
Is mir grade so eingefallen !


______________
Gruß Stachelritter


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



bobbl schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung!


Volle Zustimmung


----------



## angelsüchto (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Achherrje|uhoh:
ich hatte ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen mit  einer Hand voll Guppys  im nem 50 L becken,jetzt wurde es in 200 L  getauscht:vik:


----------



## Zander98 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Lass den Hecht doch einfach frei das ist das besste :m


----------



## David Kanal (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

|krach:

Also ich finde es mehr wie pervers....:v:v

Wie kann man so einen Hecht in einem derart kleinen Aquarium halten ??????

Hab selber Einheimische Fische in nem Aquarium, 


Aber das geht garnicht was du da machst ............:r


Unglaublich :c


----------



## Chrizzi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Zander98 schrieb:


> Lass den Hecht doch einfach frei das ist das besste :m



Was meinste wie schnell der Hecht auf dem Rücken schwimmt. Von Zimmertemperatur auf eiskalt mögen die Tiere nicht.


----------



## ELBkaida (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Denke mit dem Becken haste begriffen...
Was mich interessiert ist, wo du eigentlich d. Hecht im Kleinformat hast mitgehen lassen...|kopfkrat
Pass auf d. dir da keiner auf die Finger klopft!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Sowas geht oft schneller als man denkt und zack, hat man irgend ein Viech an der Backe!
Ich hab' als Jungspund mal auf 'ner Dorftombola 'n Schaf gewonnen!


----------



## Bassey (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sowas geht oft schneller als man denkt und zack, hat man irgend ein Viech an der Backe!
> Ich hab' als Jungspund mal auf 'ner Dorftombola 'n Schaf gewonnen!



Und bist es auch heute noch nicht los wie man an deiner Kleidung unschwer erkennen kann :vik:


----------



## Dirk30 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Das mit deinem Aquarium erinnert mich an die Haigeschichte.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWkBnwFl4LY


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

@Bassey
Du, so 'ne Nummer is abends mit paar Bier im Turm noch ganz lustig, aber am nächsten Morgen geht der Stress dann los, Schaf in der Garage, wat machste, kannste nur zum nächsten Bauern abschieben.

Oder halt 'n neues Kleid und paar Schonbezüge!:q


----------



## daci7 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sowas geht oft schneller als man denkt und zack, hat man irgend ein Viech an der Backe!
> Ich hab' als Jungspund mal auf 'ner Dorftombola 'n Schaf gewonnen!



ich hoffe du hast das auch gut verwertet!
bisschen davon:|smash:
bisschen davon: #g
und dann:


----------



## Troutcarp (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

hammer Video Dirk :q:q:q


----------



## Syntac (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Das Video ist mal echt zuuu geil!

... Zum Rest sag ich lieber nix...


----------



## daci7 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> Das mit deinem Aquarium erinnert mich an die Haigeschichte.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWkBnwFl4LY



yeah baby!
am freitag abend gehts rund =)
helge schneider mit "komm hier haste ne mark" im admiralspalast!

ick freu' ma!


----------



## angler4711 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Moin, Moin!

Einen Hecht in einen Aquarium zu halten dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


Lass ihn wieder frei, das wird das besste sein, achte aber auf die unterschiedlichen Temperaturen!


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren wo du denn eigendlich her hast?


----------



## Losthighway (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

:cein Hecht im Aquarium #d
dein Becken ist nichtmal für Stichlinge geeignet, kauf dir ein paar Garnelen und lass den Hecht frei, ist ja schlimmer als ein Huhn in der Legebatterie..


----------



## Lorenz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Was ist an so einem Hecht so toll,dass man gerade den (wo er doch bekanntermaßen so groß wird) in einem Aquarium halten muss?
"Ich setz ihn ein wenn er sehr klein ist und nachher setz ich ihn aus,bevor er zu groß wird" hört und liest man immerwieder.Hier seht ihr ein Beispiel wohin das führt ("er frißt mir aus der Hand...den kann ich doch nicht aussetzen,das bring ich nicht übers Herz....").


Karpfen,Kois,Zander,Welse,Aale usw. sind da auch kein Stück besser...
Es gibt sooooo viele Fische aus aller Herren Länder die man sich (ohne weiteres) beschaffen kann,in allen möglichen Farben,Formen und Größen,aber ausgerechnet die heimischen die relativ groß werden,müssen es sein.Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!

Ich kann jedem,der sich ein AQ zulegen will, nur raten sich erstmal richtig mit der Aquaristik zu befassen,dass Becken vernünftig einzurichten,einen vernünftigen Besatz einzusetzen usw. ...Dann klappts auch mit dem (dauerhaften) Spass an der Aquaristik!
Wenn irgendwo Becken wegen Hobbyaufgabe angeboten werden,dann sind die komischerweise ungünstig oder kunterbunt gemischt besetzt und auch noch alles andere als liebevoll oder mit "Plan" eingerichtet ("Kies rein,Plastikpflanzen,Deko á la Plastikskelett/Schatztruhe und gut is" |uhoh...


----------



## Fanne (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

ich finde eure ganzen kotzsmileys, euer reden von pervers und sowas unter aller sau ! 

 kann man nicht einmal in einen thema  ganz normal sachliche beiträge lesen ? immer diese unschönen kotzenden smileys und fekalsprache .


kein wunder das ein user der eine frage stellte nicht mehr antwortet bei dem pfeffer was er hier gleich bekommt.

ok vllt ist er unwissend  und auch noch recht jung das er nicht weiss was für lebensqualitäten so ein fisch braucht.


klar ist es kein schöner anblick so ein fisch im aquarium , geb euch allen vollkommen recht.


finde es jammerschade das so ein user verkrault wird und sich in der nächsten zeit nicht mehr blicken lässt .


@ TE mein Vater hat noch nen 200 L becken ... ich frag mal ...
wenn ers nicht mehr benötigt , kannst du es kostenlos haben .


gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Nix für ungut, aber der Fisch gehört in ein freies Gewässer.

Auch die 200 Liter-Becken taugen nicht, meins hat 400 und ist für Hechte absolut ungeeignet. Wenn Du den halbwegs fütterst und er es immer warm hat ist der bald 60cm, wenn der sich noch drehen will brauchst Du dann Aquarien die man nicht mehr so nebenbei unterhält...

Tu dem Fisch einen Gefallen und bring ihn sobald das Wasser wärmer wird in die Freiheit.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Fanne schrieb:


> @ TE mein Vater hat noch nen 200 L becken ... ich frag mal ...
> wenn ers nicht mehr benötigt , kannst du es kostenlos haben .



@Fanne: Das ist sicher nett gemeint, hilft dem Fisch aber nicht weiter. Das hat absolut nichts mit artgerechter Haltung zu tun.


----------



## Fanne (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @Fanne: Das ist sicher nett gemeint, hilft dem Fisch aber nicht weiter. Das hat absolut nichts mit artgerechter Haltung zu tun.




servus stefan  , ich gebe dir da vollkommen recht , so ein raubfisch gehört raus ins wasser und nicht im heimischen becken ,

dennoch denke ich lieber  200 astatt 120 ltr


----------



## dpj_de (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Hi,
zum einen gebe ich Lorenz recht - Aquaristik ist weit aus mehr als ein Galskaste voll Wasser mit einer Pumpe drin - ich selbst bin seit 15 Jahren Aquarianer - zum anderen hört bitte auf mit dem "Lass den Hecht frei"-Geschwätz!! - Zum einen kann man so einen Fisch nit einfach in einen Fluß/See werfen - auch bei einer entsprechenden Anpassung der Wassertemperatur! - Der Hecht kann in sich Krankheiten tragen, mit denen sein Immunsystem klar kommt - aber den anderen Fischen in dem Gewässer erst einmal eine Seuche bringt (oder der Hecht überlebt nicht, weil sein Immunsstem mit der Mikrofauna im Geswässer nicht klar kommt). - Dieses Problem hat jeder Aquarianer, wenn er neue Fisch in ein bestehendes Becken integriert. Bei empfindlicheren Fischen kann das durchaus mit einem Totalverlust enden. Die natürlichen Gewässer haben oft ein um den Faktor 100 niedrigeres mikrobiologisches Belastungsniveau im Vergleich zu einem Aquarium. In einem Aquarium werden je nach Wasserhygene (Wasserwechsel, UV-Klärung, Filterreinigung etc.) oft nur Baktereien umgewäzt - Wasser aus unseren Seen kannst Du dagegen oft ohne Probleme trinken. - Entweder Du packst den Fisch als bald in ein der Art entsprechendes Becken - oder Du bist gnädig zu ihm! - auch wenn ich jetzt von der C&R-Fraktion wahrscheinlich Prügel beziehe - freilassen kannst Du ihn nur in einen entsprechnd großen Gartenteich, in dem er ein relativ einsames Dasein fristen wird. - Übrigens ist das Einbringen von Fischen meist nur unter Auflagen erlaubt .....
viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Boendall (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



fantazia schrieb:


> Würde zwar einen Hecht auch nicht in so einem Becken halten und mit Mäusen füttern aber ich habe Schlangen die kriegen ihre Mäuse auch lebend.Findet ihr das auch pervers oder ist das ok?Ich denke mal der Threadersteller ist noch recht jung vielleicht hört er ja auf unsere Ratschläge und kauft sich ein grösseres Becken und hält den Hecht artgerecht.


 
Der kleine Unterschied zwischen dir und dem TE besteht darin, dass Schlangen sich ja hauptsächlich von Mäusen ernähren.

Im Aquarium müssten die Mäuse schwimmen, ich weiß aber nicht ob Babymäuse das können. Und wenn der Hecht die Maus nicht nimmt? Warten bis sie absäuft?


----------



## Udo561 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Hi,
und ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen als mein Hecht im Gartenteich so um die 20 cm groß wurde .
Rausfangen und ab in den See damit , alles andere steht nicht zur Diskussion , auch kein 200 cm Becken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

@dpj_de

Wenn er den Fisch in das Gewässer setzt aus dem er ihn entnommen hat sehe ich keine Seuchengefahr. 

Das der Fisch sehr unangepasstist und deswegen vermutlich Probleme hat Futter zu fidnen ist sicher richtig, aber wenn er ihn bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen aussetzt wenn viel Brut da ist sollte sich der Fisch über den Sommer anpassen können - oder er endet als Futter.

Beides besser als das was er jetzt hat - zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Fanne schrieb:


> ich finde eure ganzen kotzsmileys, euer reden von pervers und sowas unter aller sau !


 

Hallo Fanne!
Studiere lieber noch mal das Eingangsposting des TE:
Dort steht geschrieben:




Kevin412 schrieb:


> hab den vorher immer mit fischen und würmern gefüttert
> aber will mal sehen das der anderes frisst(maus,frosch etc)
> Jmd ne Idee was ich dem so geben kann an "Viechern"
> die der frisst?
> Oder packt der vllt. schon ne Maus?


 

So, was für einen Grund mag es wohl geben, statt der naheliegenden Nahrung (Fisch, Wurm) nun andere "Viecher" füttern zu wollen?
Vielleicht den, dass eine Maus nahrhafter ist? - Wohl kaum.
#d
Wohlgemerkt, es geht dem TE nicht um das beste Futter, sondern um die Chance, beim Fressen _zuzusehen_. Und das verschiebt den Blickwinkel dann schon extrem, oder? 

Stell dir das mal bildlich vor: Das AB ist jetzt ein Board für Schlangenfreunde. Da taucht ein Posting auf:

"Habe eine größere Schlange zuhause, die ich mit Mäusen füttere. Will aber mal sehen, dass die was anderes frisst! Meint ihr, ich könnte es mal mit neugeborenen Kätzchen versuchen. Ob die Schlange die wohl schon packt?"

Nix anderes hat der TE hier gepostet, nur die Tierarten sind andere! 
Vielleicht denkt er wirklich gerade drüber nach, was für seltsame Gedanken er hegt. Wünschenswert wäre es.


----------



## Koalano1 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hallo Fanne!
> Studiere lieber noch mal das Eingangsposting des TE:
> Dort steht geschrieben:
> 
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## JerkerHH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Moin, 

mich würde mal interessieren wo Du den Hecht her hast ???? 

Das Du dich das traust, das hier reinzuschreiben unglaublich ! 

Echt pervers !  :v


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kevin412 schrieb:


> ja tut mir leid leute werd mich bald um ein größeres kümmern
> hier das foto:
> http://img535.*ih.us/i/foto004r.jpg/




man .... der kann einem ja leid tun ... |uhoh:


----------



## JerkerHH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



HD4ever schrieb:


> man .... der kann einem ja leid tun ... |uhoh:


 

Aber echt !!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Das Du dich das traust, das hier reinzuschreiben...



klassisches Eigentor geschossen!

man sollte den Threat schliessen oder gar löschen, so von wegen Stress- und Streitpotential...#c


----------



## Lenzibald (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Servus. Also Pervers ist nur wie sich einige hier wegen einem kleinen Hecht aufführen. Sicher mag es nicht ok sein einen Hecht in so einem Aquarium zu halten auch nicht das er Mäuse füttern will. ABER das kann man dem Jungen auch anders erklären so das er es versteht und von sich aus sagt ich laß den lieber frei. Wegen der Seuchengefahr wie einige meinen finde ich lächerlich da müßte dann jeder Wasservogel einflugverbot bekommen der an eurem Gewässer landen will.
Wenn jemand Köderfische in der Regentonne hält oder in einm Gewässer extremer Überbesatz ist nur damit viele große Fische gefangen werden die dann Fotografiert und wieder freigelassen werden regt sich keine Sau auf. Ich möchte nicht wissen wer von den hier so wichtig schimpfenden keinen Dreck am Stecken hat werden wohl sehr sehr wenige sein. Also Klappe zu und ordentlich mit dem Jungen reden dann kapiert er auch das er was falsch macht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Sterni01 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> ..... und ordentlich mit dem Jungen reden dann kapiert er auch das er was falsch macht.
> MfG
> Lenzi



#6

Richtig, das hätten allerdings schon seine Eltern von Anfang an machen sollen !

Ps. Aber jetzt nicht gleich das Jugendamt oder PETA informieren ! :q


----------



## fantazia (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Boendall schrieb:


> Der kleine Unterschied zwischen dir und dem TE besteht darin, dass Schlangen sich ja hauptsächlich von Mäusen ernähren.
> 
> Im Aquarium müssten die Mäuse schwimmen, ich weiß aber nicht ob Babymäuse das können. Und wenn der Hecht die Maus nicht nimmt? Warten bis sie absäuft?


Also Babymäuse kriegt man bei uns zb. garnicht.Wollte mir auch mal welche für meine Spinnen holen aber die meinten dürfen sie nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Udo561 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Hi,
sorry , Leute , ich finde es auch nicht ok , aber es gibt weitaus schlimmere Dinge die man machen kann als einen Hecht in einem viel zu kleinem Becken halten und mit Mäusen füttern wollen.

Ich hätte vom TE mal gerne gewusst wie alt er ist und was es ihm bringt einen Hecht so zu halten.

Alles rumgejammere bringt eh nichts , der TE sollte sich einfach mal Gedanken über sein Verhalten machen und vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken ob der Hecht in einem See nicht besser aufgehoben ist.

Wir alle haben bestimmt schon Dinge getan die nicht in Ordnung waren , wenn danach aber die Einsicht kommt ist ja alles ok.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Jose (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> ....ABER das kann man dem Jungen auch anders erklären...



mal ins profil schauen, ist student, somit auch kein junge mehr...

aber wenn schon was erklärt werden soll, dann vielleicht, dass in freier wildbahn hechte auf fischfetzen, tote köfis gefangen werden - ich denke mal, weil hechte auch 'sowas' fressen.

keine notwendigkeit also für lebendfutter in form von...

es sei denn, und da hat kohlmeise sicher recht, er will dabei zuschauen.

ob das 'jugend forscht' ist oder sensationsgeilheit will ich mal dahingestellt sein lassen.

daumen runter!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



fantazia schrieb:


> Also Babymäuse kriegt man bei uns zb. garnicht.Wollte mir auch mal welche für meine Spinnen holen aber die meinten dürfen sie nicht verkaufen.




Sicher?  Als meine Schlange noch klein war bekam die einmal pro Woche 'ne "nackte" Maus.
Die bekam ich hier bei jedem Händler aus'm Frost und wurden dann handwarm serviert.
Problem war dann bloß die Umstellung auf behaarte lebende Mäuse, da wollte meine Natter die ersten ein-zwei Wochen überhaupt nicht ran.

Aber wie gesagt, nackte Babymäuse müßtest du tiefgefroren problemlos beim Händler bekommen!


----------



## Lenzibald (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Servus. Wo im Profil steht das er Student ist ? Habe nicht gefunden.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also Pervers ist nur wie sich einige hier wegen einem kleinen Hecht aufführen. Sicher mag es nicht ok sein einen Hecht in so einem Aquarium zu halten auch nicht das er Mäuse füttern will. ABER das kann man dem Jungen auch anders erklären so das er es versteht und von sich aus sagt ich laß den lieber frei. Wegen der Seuchengefahr wie einige meinen finde ich lächerlich da müßte dann jeder Wasservogel einflugverbot bekommen der an eurem Gewässer landen will.
> Wenn jemand Köderfische in der Regentonne hält oder in einm Gewässer extremer Überbesatz ist nur damit viele große Fische gefangen werden die dann Fotografiert und wieder freigelassen werden regt sich keine Sau auf. Ich möchte nicht wissen wer von den hier so wichtig schimpfenden keinen Dreck am Stecken hat werden wohl sehr sehr wenige sein. Also Klappe zu und ordentlich mit dem Jungen reden dann kapiert er auch das er was falsch macht.
> MfG
> Lenzi



muss man schon auf Seite 4 blättern um nen guten Beitrag zu finden?

Dieses ganze "ab in den See" Gelaber oh Mann!! Das mach ich mit meinen Signalkrebsen glaub auch langsam, die haben auch ihre Freiheit verdient |uhoh:.

Darf ich mal fragen wer von euch noch nie Zuchtlachs, oder Eier von Käfig- und Bodenhaltung-Hühnern oder Ähnliches gegessen hat, wo liegt der Unterschied?



Dass wir uns Mitgefühl für den Hecht leisten können zeigt wenigstens dass es uns ziemlich gut gehen muss, oder haben wir einfach zuviel "Findet Nemo" geschaut?


mfg Kretzer


----------



## fantazia (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sicher?  Als meine Schlange noch klein war bekam die einmal pro Woche 'ne "nackte" Maus.
> Die bekam ich hier bei jedem Händler aus'm Frost und wurden dann handwarm serviert.
> Problem war dann bloß die Umstellung auf behaarte lebende Mäuse, da wollte meine Natter die ersten ein-zwei Wochen überhaupt nicht ran.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, nackte Babymäuse müßtest du tiefgefroren problemlos beim Händler bekommen!


Moin,

also nach gefrorenen habe ich nicht gefragt.Aber fütter meine Spinnen und Schlangen auch nur mit Lebendfutter.Finde ich natürlicher und guck mir das ehrlich gesagt auch gerne an.


----------



## stefano89 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

@Kretzer: Sag mal, was hast du genommen? Ich zum Beispiel unterstütze Käfighaltung in keinster Weise und wenn es diese Fischzuchtanlagen nicht geben würde, wären die bedrohten Fischbestände schon längst ausgerottet.
Zugegeben sind die auch nicht gerade Artgerecht, aber es ist immernoch ein Unterschied, ob die Haltung zum Nahrungserwerb dient, oder nur zur eigenen Belustigung...
Denk mal darüber nach.
Es ist so oder so Tierquälerei, und man sollte immer den Mut und die Courage haben, sowas nicht einach stehen zu lassen. Nur aus Spass einen solchen Hecht zB in ein so kleines Aquarium zu setzen ist meiner Meinung nach das allerletzte und übertrifft alles, was mir bisher untergekommen ist in Sachen falscher Haltung um ein vielfaches.
Man sollte das Tier langsam an kälteres Wasser gewöhnen und dann auswildern. So kanns nicht weitergehen.
Und wenn der Threadersteller bei einem 200l Becken schon fragt, wie günstig es ist, dann geh ich mal davon aus, dass er sich kein "Artgerechtes" Becken leisten kann. Artgerecht in Anführungszeichen, da es kaum was Artgerechtes für Fische in dieser Größe gibt.
Ein zumutbares Becken fängt dann vllt bei 10.000l an.
In diesem Sinne
Macht was draus, wie der Schubert immer so schön sagt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Klar, es ist nicht artgerecht einen Hecht in so einem kleinen Becken zu halten.
Aber das kann man dem Jugendlichen auch in einem ganz normalen Ton sagen und gut ist.

Dass sich hier einige Ultragutmenschen anmaßen den Threadersteller als pervers und was weiß ich nicht alles zu bezeichnen, das finde ich schon ganz schön krass!

Ich hab auch als Kind, nachdem ich Trapper- und Abenteuergeschichten gelesen hab, Mäuse und Ratten gejagt und diese gekillt.
Anschließend haben wir Kinder (ja, es waren sogar Mädchen dabei) die Viecher gehäutet, um die Felle zu gerben.
Dabei ist manche Maus oder Ratte nicht gerade einen schnellen Tod gestorben!

Auch unser kleiner Gartenteich beherberte manchmal alles, was Bach und umliegende Tümpel so hergaben.
Ob's rein gepaßt hat oder nicht!
Und wenn Fische abgenippelt sind, dann wurde Nachschub gefangen!
Ja, ich habe auch mit Zwille, Bogen und Blasrohr Jagd auf Vögel gemacht... Davor hab ich Indiogeschichten gelesen!

Und davon kam dann auch der Aha-effekt!
Der, dass es nicht schön ist unsinnig zu töten!

Doch an alle von den Guten: Wacht mal auf. Die Welt ist groß und böse. Da ist ein Hechtilein im Winzigaquarium noch eins der kleinsten Probleme. Manche sollten vielleicht mal die Prinzessin Lillifee Brille absetzen und aufhören Hello Kitty Söckchen zu tragen.

What the hell soll diese Anpisserei überhaupt immer?
Ich hab auch ein 500l Aquarium zu Hause.
Da sind so ne ollen L-Welse und anderes Geviechs drin.
Artgerecht wäre bestimmt auch die im Amazonas frei zu lassen...
Und huch, ich füttere oft auch Lebendfutter.
Gucke dabei auch noch gespannt zu, bis alle Zuckmückenlarven weggefressen sind. Ich Bestie!!!

Doch trotz meiner bösen bösen Kindheit bin ich heute ein ganz (oh, beinahe hätte ich _normaler_ geschrieben) gewöhnlicher Erwachsener geworden. Ich gehe angeln, halte die Umwelt sauber und töte Tiere nur zum essen. 
Genauso geb ich das auch an meine Kinder weiter. 

Allerdings sind Kinder neugierig...


----------



## Nask7 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Wenn möglich könnte man den Hecht auch an einen Tierpark oder Zoo abgeben.Die Leute kennen sich mit sowas aus.Dort würde man ihn auf Krankheiten untersuchen,danach zur Beobachtung in einem artgerechten Becken hältern und Später dann auswildern... sei es jetzt in der freien Natur oder in Einem der riesen Teiche ihrer Grünanlagen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Wenn möglich könnte man den Hecht auch an einen Tierpark oder Zoo abgeben.Die Leute kennen sich mit sowas aus.Dort würde man ihn auf Krankheiten untersuchen,danach zur Beobachtung in einem artgerechten Becken hältern und Später dann auswildern... sei es jetzt in der freien Natur oder in Einem der riesen Teiche ihrer Grünanlagen...




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Meinst Du das ernst?

Entweder die werfen ihn einfach so in einen Teich oder er wird verfüttert. Wofür sollten die sich den Aufwand machen?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Meinst Du das ernst?



Lach nich, geht alles, wenn RTL2 dabei ist und nen Fünfteiler draus macht... :q


----------



## ELBkaida (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



> Anschließend haben wir Kinder (ja, es waren sogar Mädchen dabei) die Viecher gehäutet, um die Felle zu gerben.



Und Dirk, war der Wigwam und die Moccasins bis zum Winter fertig... 
Lach du mir noch mal übern Osten - Kinder mussten bei uns keine Ratten jagen um Kleidung zu basteln..:q


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sicher?  Als meine Schlange noch klein war bekam die einmal pro Woche 'ne "nackte" Maus.


Naja wer kann der kann.#d:q


----------



## antonio (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Zitat von Sten Hagelvoll  
Sicher? Als meine Schlange noch klein war bekam die einmal pro Woche 'ne "nackte" Maus.

sehr boardferkelverdächtig.

antonio


----------



## Doc Plato (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



antonio schrieb:


> Zitat von Sten Hagelvoll
> Sicher? Als meine Schlange noch klein war bekam die einmal pro Woche 'ne "nackte" Maus.
> 
> sehr boardferkelverdächtig.
> ...




Ich habe die Konserviererin mal schnell verpetzt! :q


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Und wem ist aufgefallen mir.Danke danke danke danke:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> Und Dirk, war der Wigwam und die Moccasins bis zum Winter fertig...
> 
> Unsere Playmobilmännekens hatten es damals schön muggelig warm!!!
> 
> Lach du mir noch mal übern Osten - Kinder mussten bei uns keine Ratten jagen um Kleidung zu basteln..:q




Siehste, ihr wart da hinterm Mäuerchen eben gut versteckt vor der harten Wirklichkeit.:q


----------



## JerkerHH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle getrunken .... ?????

:q|uhoh::q#d#d#d


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesNu ist ja mal gut, 'n alter Ferkelfahnder ist doch kein D-Zug  4 PNs für einene Ferkel-Sten... :vik::vik::vik:



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Als meine Schlange noch klein war bekam die einmal pro Woche 'ne "nackte" Maus.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle getrunken .... ?????
> 
> :q|uhoh::q#d#d#d





Leider viel zu wenig!


----------



## JerkerHH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesNu ist ja mal gut, 'n alter Ferkelfahnder ist doch kein D-Zug  4 PNs für einene Ferkel-Sten... :vik::vik::vik:


 

LÖL der Ferkelfahnder ist da !!! 

Das ist bestimmt der Kracher des Monats ! 

Meine Stimme hast DU !


----------



## Kevin412 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

oh meine güte wie sich hier alle anpissen jetzt mal ehrlich
es gibt schlimmeres auf der welt.
1 guter beitrag und 20 weitere die rumheulen 
weil ein hecht im zu kleinen aquarium hockt.
ihr macht mich an als wär ich 
osama oder ein pedophiler
okay vllt. habt ihr recht mit den mäusen 
ich wollt nur mal sehen wie das aussieht,
aber auf youtube gibts genug videos davon 
also lass ich das mal sein.
wenns wärmer wird kommt er wieder in unseren
see, seid ihr jetzt zufrieden?#d


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle getrunken .... ?????
> 
> :q|uhoh::q#d#d#d



Heute ist eher inhalieren angesagt... :vik:


----------



## Doc Plato (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

*Mal ausm Fenster Richtung Dortmund gucke*

Sind das Wolken oder Rauch?


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Heute ist eher inhalieren angesagt... :vik:



...und anschließend die Luft anhalten.

Wer am längsten dicht hält, hat dann eine Woche Schrankdienst gewonnen!!!:q


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

@Kevin412: Nu lass Dich mal nicht irritieren. Hier gibt es in fast jedem Trööt auch fast jede Art von Antworte(r)n, vom Oberlehrer bis zum Vollhonk ist genauso alles vertreten, wie vom Clown bis zum Supersachlichen. Hier im AB spielt nunmal das wahre Leben und da gehören schräge Typen genauso zu.
Wenn Du Deinen Hecht mit Mäusen füttern willst, dann versuch es einfach. Ich kenne jemanden, der sich extra ein Mäusepäärchen zugelegt hat, das ständig Nachwuchs produzierte, nur um die noch nackten Jungtiere an seinen Waran zu verfüttern.


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> *Mal ausm Fenster Richtung Dortmund gucke*
> 
> Sind das Wolken oder Rauch?





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ...und anschließend die Luft anhalten.
> 
> Wer am längsten dicht hält, hat dann eine Woche Schrankdienst gewonnen!!!:q



Bin noch in Schwelm, also schau weiter südlich...
Überm Westerwald hängt auch 'ne Dunstglocke...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Hey H-P, das mit dem Vollhonk hab ich jetzt aber mal überlesen...


----------



## JerkerHH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

:q:qOder Du bekommst gleich eine Verwarnung :q:q


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Na hört mal, wenn es die nicht gäbe, müssten wir ja gar nicht moderieren...:m


----------



## gründler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Aquarianer sein ist schon schwerr,besonders wenn man Tiere aus Habiaten hat die am anderen ende der Welt liegen.

Das nenn man dann Artgerecht,vom Malawisee in 100liter Wohnzimmerbecken ^^

Sorry muste sein!

Kevin mach wie Du für richtig hälst und fertig.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Gut, dann spiel ich auch wieder mit...


----------



## JerkerHH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

:qHonk ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

:qOberleerer


----------



## Doc Plato (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

In Bendestorf scheint die Luft auch dicker zu sein...


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> :qOberleerer



Oh, gefährlich, fast so schlimm wie'n Untervoller:m


----------



## JerkerHH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Auf jeden fall ist sie besser als im Pott... :q:q:q


----------



## Doc Plato (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Pott? 



Ja is klar.... 

Glaub mir, das AB erträgste zeitweise nur wenn man mal bei Thyssen schnüffeln geht!


----------



## padotcom (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Ist ja unglaublich. Alle beschweren sich das der Hecht nicht in ein AQ gehört, erzählen aber was für große Becken sie selber haben. Sind da keine Fische drin? Wo ist denn der Unterschied, ob ich nen Hecht einsetze oder ein paar Guppys? Diese Scheinheiligkeit.....

Das das Becken zu klein ist, ist natürlich unbestritten.


----------



## Knigge007 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kevin412 schrieb:


> bitte nicht schlagen das becken ist 60 X 30 X 30 klein




Sorry aber du gehörst nicht nur einmal sondern gleich 2x erschlagen....wenn du verstehst:q

Ich hatte ein 600 Liter Becken und hatte nur 1 Päirchen Barsche drin wo das Männchen 25cm war und das Weibchen 19cm.....alle anderen Barsche und anderen Fische waren nie größer wie 15cm......und davon hatte ich auch nicht zuviel drin, das ist doch TIERQUÄLEREI.

Las den Hecht frei oder verpass Ihm eine mit deinem Fischtöter...das is allemal besser als in der Pfütze und womöglich noch mit vielen anderen Fischen, oder ?

Wenn du dir ein größeres Becken kaufen willst brauchst sofern du den Hecht behalten willst erst garnicht daran zu denken dir das nächst größere also ein 120L Becken zu kaufen, weil der Hecht auch für dieses Becken zu klein ist.
*
Las Ihn doch einfach wieder frei!!!!!

Außerdem ist das nicht verboten solche Fische in nem Becken zu halten???
*


----------



## Lorenz (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



> Aquarianer sein ist schon schwerr,besonders wenn man Tiere aus Habiaten  hat die am anderen ende der Welt liegen.
> 
> Das nenn man dann Artgerecht,vom Malawisee in 100liter Wohnzimmerbecken  ^^


Vergleich mal die Endgröße diverser Zwergbuntbarsche mit der des Hechtes! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Wenn das Habitat eine Urwaldpfütze,ein flacher sumpfiger See oder kleiner Bach ist,dann ist das 100l Becken glaube ich garnicht mal so verkehrt!
Guck mal auf diverse Aquarienseiten wo Bilder von Fangexpeditionen zu sehen sind 

Dann wären da noch die Wassertemperaturen (meine Becken brachten es selbst unbeheizt im Wohnraum auf ca. 22°) und die realen Endgrößen der ("Aquarien-") Fische.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

@Lorenz



|abgelehn|offtopic:q:q


----------



## Nask7 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Lach nich, geht alles, wenn RTL2 dabei ist und nen Fünfteiler draus macht... :q



|kopfkratGenau!!!:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

@Lorenz:

Dein Posting ist leider zu sachlich als das es einige verstehen könnten.

Es gibt Fische, die gehören nicht in ein normal großes Aquarium. Dazu gehören Fische aus unserer Umwelt wie der Hecht genauso wie Wabenschilderwelse aus dem Zoogeschäft. 

Problem bei dem Wabi ist das man ihn kaum loswerden kann, beim Hecht sehe ich da echt keinerlei Problem den in den nächsten See oder Bach auszusetzen. Ob er das übersteht und schafft selbständig zu jagen? Keine Ahnung, aber er hat mehr Chancen auf ein brauchbares Leben als in déinem Becklen in dem er sich nicht mehr umdrehen kann.


----------



## gründler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Vergleich mal die Endgröße diverser Zwergbuntbarsche mit der des Hechtes! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Wenn das Habitat eine Urwaldpfütze,ein flacher sumpfiger See oder kleiner Bach ist,dann ist das 100l Becken glaube ich garnicht mal so verkehrt!
> Guck mal auf diverse Aquarienseiten wo Bilder von Fangexpeditionen zu sehen sind
> ...


 

 

Du ich züchte seit Jahren als 2 tes Hobby Wirbellose Bee's Hochzuchten K8-K14 Cpo's..........und habe seit 16 Jahren um die 25 Becken am laufen mal mehr mal weniger je nach Nachwuchs.

Muss mann hier eigentlich immer alles genau betonen worauf man hinaus will wollte.........ohne das die Goldwaage kommt ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## Robster (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Ich würde sagen wir starten eine Spenden Aktion im Stile von Free Willy! Mit dem Erlös können wir dann einen schwedischen See kaufen und ein Trainerteam aus SeaWorld mit der Auswilderung betreuen........

Oder man regt sich über wichtige Sachen auf, und macht kein Riesendrama wegen der Geschichte............

Größeres Becken: OK, Drama: Nein

#d


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Was sich hier alle künstlich aufregen können wegen dem Hecht. Hätte ich auch ein Aquarium würde ich mir auch einen Hecht anschaffen, und ihn bis zu einer bestimmten grösse aufgepeppelt um ihn dann der Freiheit zurückzuführen.

Ihr müsst mal schauen was sich Hechte für Stellen in der Natur selber aussuchen. Beim Polderangeln in Holland habe ich 2 Hechte (ca. 50cm) in einer ehemaligen Güllegrube (3x5m) von einem Bauern stehen gesehen. Das Wasser war so abgestanden das es schon sehr stark gemüffelt hat, und total grün veralgt war. Nur ein Rohr von 20cm Durchmesser hatte die Grube mit den Poldern verbunden.

Jeder soll es so handhaben wie er es mit sich selber vereinbaren kann!

@Robster: Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## ELBkaida (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

@Ein-Angler:

Ähm, schlechter Vergleich. Ein Hecht der in ein AQ gestopft wird u. Hechte die über einen Zufluss freiwillig eingewandert sind.

Die waren wahrscheinlich sehr klein als sie dort rein sind. Schon mal überlegt warum du sie stehen sehen hast? Die haben gehofft du beförderst die wieder in den Polder zurück, weil sie wahrscheinlich nicht mehr durchs Rohr passen...:q

Ausserdem, niederländliche Fische als Vergleich anzuführen..#d
Der gemeine Niederländer bezeichnet sein Schwemmgebiet ja auch als Land(!)... Das hat sich vielleicht auf die Tierwelt abgefärbt....:q


----------



## eric_d. (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Zum Thema Mäuse an Schlangen verfütter:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQR8G6qfcGk


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kevin412 schrieb:


> oh meine güte wie sich hier alle anpissen jetzt mal ehrlich
> es gibt schlimmeres auf der welt.
> 1 guter beitrag und 20 weitere die rumheulen
> weil ein hecht im zu kleinen aquarium hockt.
> ...


 
Ich denke, jetzt ist es soweit und ich kriege meine erste AB-Verwarnung, aber du hast tatsächlich einen an der Birne.
Anders als so unverblümt kann man das nicht ausdrücken.
#d


----------



## eric_d. (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Ich finde  es auch wirklich lächerlich, ne maus todesängsten auszusetzen, nur weil man mal sehen will wie ein Hecht ne Maus frisst.


----------



## Doc Plato (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich denke, jetzt ist es soweit und ich kriege meine erste AB-Verwarnung, aber du hast tatsächlich einen an der Birne.
> Anders als so unverblümt kann man das nicht ausdrücken.
> #d




Ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, postet es sich ganz ungeniert


----------



## eric_d. (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Wer ohne Schuld ist Werfe den ersten Stein. #d


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Wer ohne Schuld ist Werfe den ersten Stein. #d


 

Amen?
Oder kommt da noch mehr?
|kopfkrat


----------



## eric_d. (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Da pass ma auf:
:m


----------



## Jeens (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Kauf dir kein Becken sonder lass ihn lieber gleich frei . Kühl die Temperatur nach und nach im Becken ab und pass die dann langsam der Temperatur im freien an. Mach es dem Tier zu Liebe.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

da kannste ihn ja gleich an so einem 
 enten teich aussetzen ,kennst du keinen in der gegend?


----------



## Fanne (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Bitte schließen !


----------



## angler4711 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Besser ist das, bevor es hier wieder aus artet!


----------



## Tino (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Mal ehrlich,möchtest du in solch einem kleinen Zimmer hocken?

Sicher kann der Hecht nicht denken,aber meinst du der fühlt sich wohl?

Ich würde ihn,ganz ehrlich,einfach freilassen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

Ich glaube er hat es jetzt verstanden,fast 100 Beiträge in den steht das er ihn frei lassen soll.


----------



## micha1581 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

120 Antworten in 30 Stunden!!! alle Achtung.

Man sollte das ganze jetzt mal schließen. Die Sache ist doch geklärt.


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hecht füttern*

@ Ahrendpower,
ich glaube nicht so recht, dass der gute Kevin es jetzt verstanden hat.
In der Rubrik "Basteln und Selberbauen" fragt er nach Tips zum selbstbasteln einer Köderfischreuse. Boardies, die Ihn dort auf seinen Hecht ansprechen, macht er als PETA-Leute verächtlich.
Natürlich hat wohl jeder mal den einen oder anderen, mehr oder weniger gravierenden Fehltritt. Entscheidend ist doch dann, ob man daraus lernt, darüber nachdenkt und sich korrigiert.
Ich glaube, der Kevin ist Beratungsresistent. 
Und mit Verlaub - wenn man sich hier mit solchen merkwürdigen Gedankengängen outet und dann die folgerichtigen Proteste ignorant abtut, erntet man nun einmal solchem, zum Teil sehr krassen Reaktionen.
In meinen Augen ist dies nur eine einzige Provokation vom Kevin.


----------

